# New baby pix



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Honey's 2nd litter is about four and a half weeks old now. Here they are along with the older sisters and two fawn satin babies who were fostered with Honey.









Cassie's four little ones are interesting; couple of curlies and a silver tan, which show up rarely in my fawn/champagne/argent litters. These babies are about ten days old.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh,cuties! I love the little Agouti/White sat on the water bottle, such a sweet face


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The pix of Cassie and her babies aren't there! Aack!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

They are adorable. Sooo cute.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They are beautiful!! :love1`


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'm surprised to see curly babies; they are the first satin curlies ever in my mousery. I also am pleased to see a tan belly on the silver baby.


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Awww :love1 Very cute.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Your mice (and these babies) are very nice as usual.  Good size. Neat colors and varieties.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! My red-eye diluted satins are the line I've had the longest. I think the non-curly baby is champagne tan; there is always so much fuss over just what the right shade of champagne is, not to mention dove and silver....I don't know. I suspect it's a champagne...I like it!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That curly gene is taking over your mousery huh?? Though it is especially pretty in satin, then again, I think satin makes everything that little bit more yummy! lol

W xx


----------

